# Phrag leaf issues.



## grubea (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi
I have a couple plants that have these lines going down the center of the leaves. They are all small plants it has not shown up on any of my larger blooming size plants. Any ideas what is causing it.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 26, 2020)

Maybe can refer to this link here: *LINK*


----------



## monocotman (Nov 27, 2020)

It looks like mechanical damage, as if the two sides of the leaf were squeezed together and split slightly in the middle. It doesn’t look serious,
David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2020)

Not if it's in a couple plants.


----------



## grubea (Nov 27, 2020)

I feel it is unlikely to be mechanical damage based on where this plant sits there is really no opportunity for it. This plant also suffers the worst almost every leaf has some.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 27, 2020)

Maybe more information is needed ------ such as the growing conditions, watering schedule and method, fertiliser, mag-cal, lighting levels and duration, temperature levels and durations, and rates of change of temperature, humidity levels, media type and size, details of the pot (drainage and size), and air-movement levels and duration etc ....... could go toward making predictions about what's happening here.

The pics do show details of the media, and even the sort of pot you're using. So that's ok. Also - what's at the bottom of the pot? Does the water drain out ------ and none of the water from the other pots leak out and become transferred over to the bases of other pots right?

And what sort of lighting is used? Natural light? ----- grow lights? If grow lights ------ considerations about temperature of leaves, rates of change of temperature, and how close the lights are etc. Also, when the water gets onto those leaves ----- is air movement good?

And does the cold water get applied to warm leaves? On the other hand - if your other plants of the same sort aren't getting impacted in the same way ----- and are treated in pretty much the same way, then will have to look into things a bit more. Maybe even consider genetics or something.


----------

